# Game of Thrones: Lustiger Super-Bowl-Spot erinnert an Start von Season 8



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Game of Thrones: Lustiger Super-Bowl-Spot erinnert an Start von Season 8* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: Lustiger Super-Bowl-Spot erinnert an Start von Season 8*


----------



## Zero-11 (5. Februar 2019)

Und ich dachte das is Bierwerbung.


----------



## Nobbis (5. Februar 2019)

Der trottelige Ritter hätte es nicht verschenken sollen sondern das BudLight trinken, dann hätte er auch den Berg besiegt. Dass weiß doch nun jedes Kind.


----------

